# The Wookie



## cheech (Jan 11, 2007)

In case you see my tag line or read something that references the Wookie here it is


----------



## cheech (Jan 11, 2007)

And here is the Wookie and company


----------



## larry maddock (Jan 11, 2007)

cheech--
does your wife park in the garage????

man -thats way cool set up you got there.....


----------



## cheech (Jan 11, 2007)

She does it is myself that gets left out in the cold.

There is a spot in the garage that is just the right size to put the Wookie and her friends right up front.

Granted there is no room for anything else but what else would anyone want?


----------



## msmith (Jan 11, 2007)

That is a cool set up there cheech, what do you use as fuel and im assuming the fire chamber is in the bottom door.

Wish I had enough room to put mine in the garage.


----------



## cheech (Jan 11, 2007)

msmith, it runs on electric, there is a dual electric burner with temp controller that regulates the temperature. I can control down to + or - 1 degree


----------



## backyardgriller (Jan 11, 2007)

That thing is awesome...How much can you smoke at a time?


----------



## cheech (Jan 11, 2007)

Currently not a lot. I have afriend that is going to weld some supports for new racks inside the unit. 

Amazing what you can get someone to do if you offer to pay them with smoked meat.

The way that it is right now I can smoke about 4 pork shoulders.


----------



## cheech (Jan 11, 2007)

Here is the inside, you can see there is plenty of reasons to have the shelves welded in and the other picture is of the controls


----------



## msmith (Jan 12, 2007)

Cheech that is awesome never thought about using an old fridge. Those controls looks like components that I see on heating and a/c units very profesanal. I have located an old fire truck here and thought about making it into a smoker but it needs a lot of work and there wanting to much for it. Still think it would be neat to drive up and start smoking.


----------



## cheech (Jan 12, 2007)

So what does an old fire truck go for these days?

I actually have thought about a fire truck or possibly a "water truck".

If you do this please please share some pictures


----------



## msmith (Jan 12, 2007)

There wanting 3,800.00 or best offer. Its in very bad shape needs a lot of metal replaced and the engine will have to be re done. It would probably take around $25 to $ 30,000.00 to get it up and going and thats just an estimate. I do have a 1972 gmc pick up and thought about building a smoker in the bed of it, just some ideas ive been kicking around.


----------



## cheech (Jan 12, 2007)

Some of my favorite set ups are the Southern Yankee concession trailers


----------



## msmith (Jan 12, 2007)

They are some very nice set ups am guessing around $50,000.00 or more. Since im a poor boy Ill just have to build my own a little at a time and with the help of good friends. Im the type with big ideas and a little pocket book.


----------



## cheech (Jan 12, 2007)

Well that is not bad either; The Wookie was born from a brush with fate. I got it from a place that I used to work and traded it for a better refrigerator that they could use.

I love a challenge of building something based on bartering or something that someone is just going to throw out anyway.

It is a bit of the cheap dutchman in me but more the challenge of building something for just about nothing


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 12, 2007)

WOW Cheech That is really cool! And what's that 17 or more sausages in there too! Whoa! I'm moving into Cheech's house. Dang I just tossed an old fridge a few summersback  that died on me should've started smoking sooner.

Se and I tell everyone every time I toss somethig out I kick myself for it! They just don't understand!

 :cry:


----------



## cheech (Jan 12, 2007)

I am not permitted to have a pole barn because it seems that giving me a place to store more stuff would not be a good idea


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 12, 2007)

Yeah I hear that! I even have a Chiropratcor I see every two weeks that lets me pay him in Homebrew. 5 gallons of Scotish Ale and 5 gallons of German Altbier twice a year and I get tweeked and accupnture wice a month!

Debi


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 20, 2007)

Cheech...The vent? Is that rolled aluminum or what? Thought about double walled water heater vent, but see that it has a outer layer of galvanised metal. Now i'm thinking of aluminum dryer vent.


----------



## cheech (Jan 20, 2007)

I went to the hardware store and shopped around for what they had on the shelf.

What I got was a HVAC vent pipe with a vent hood on the top of that.

There is a butterfly valve in the middle of it but honestly I really do not use that.

The only time that I do is when I roll her into the garage and Mrs. Cheech does not want to smell the smoke. Can you believe that? I love that smell


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks.  The smoke is what makes the neighbors jealous and makes them visit. Luckily my garage is detached.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 20, 2007)

Maybe because the smell makes you so darned hungry?

 :roll:


----------



## smokeys dad (Jan 20, 2007)

WAY COOL!
What Temperature will it keep with just the element under the chips on?

Did you have any problem with the door seal? Does it ever stick?

How do you regulate the air flow? How do you know when it's "right"?


----------



## cheech (Jan 20, 2007)

Temperature was (I say was because I just burned out my burner after 3 year) around 250F in the winter and not sure how high it will get in the summer never tried.

I have not had an issue with the door seal. I believe it is painted metal so there are no plastic or rubber parts.

As for the air flow I have the vent in the top the holes in the front and various holes for wires etc.

This is by no means an air tight box and the air flow has been just fine


----------



## smokeys dad (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks Cheech!

The Wookie has great capacity.!!

I'd like to start a new project but after My wife accused me of giving our Dryer the Eye the other day it might not be so smart.
Plus, She just gave birth last Monday and seems to think that's more important than spending all my spare time fiddling around in my shop!
Silly Girl!!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 21, 2007)

Congrats Smoky Dad


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Jan 27, 2007)

WOW Cheech,
    That is really out of this world,,, nice job  :!: You got my mind working also  :idea:   lol ok take care.....
                                   charlie


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 27, 2007)

What holes do you have in the front? I see something that looks like another handle of somesort. Enlighten me good buddy.


----------



## cheech (Jan 27, 2007)

There are two holes about 1 1/2inches in diameter. I use a tile trowel with identical holes drilled in it. There are screws that hold it in place.

Also there is one other hole on the side for the power cord and thermocouple wire to come out of


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks Cheech, Hopefully I can get the top vent on today, then take it for a test drive.


----------



## cheech (Jan 27, 2007)

Please do not forget the pictures.

Hope all goes well.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 27, 2007)

That's not a problem. The camera has new batteries and real close.


----------



## jmastera (Feb 12, 2007)

So how did you go about hooking up the temp control to the eletric burner?  I am fairly handy with electronics being a pc tech but am curious as to how it all hooks together.


----------



## cheech (Feb 17, 2007)

Between the temp control and the burner is a solid state relay.
My temp controller has a on/off relay built in, I wired from there to a regular duplex outlet. (One side of the outlet is hot all the time the other side is controlled by the controller). From there I just plug the burner in the outlet. There is a thermocouple in the smoker that sends the signal back.

Given the choice select a type K thermocouple. (The metals in there do not rust like a type J)


----------

